# Today only, Buy A Crimson Trace Laser from a Dealer today and get a second free



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A railmaster laser sight that is. Still a good deal if you have been itching to buy one and then get a second free.

List of participating dealers in the link.

Current Laser Sight Promotions | Official Crimson Trace


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like a heck of a deal if you like laser sights.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

John Galt said:


> Looks like a heck of a deal if you like laser sights.


They are the cat's meow on defensive handguns. Several key pluses to having one at the moment of truth.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would like one on my new Ruger , but I can't get it now , and Ruger dose not have a holster for haven a laser on the gun yet .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I had not planned it, but I ended up taking advantage of this deal as I was going by a gun shop that I regular.

Got one of these....CMR-205 Rail Master Pro Green Laser Sight | Official Crimson Trace for a discount price ($230) and got one of these....Universal Laser Sight | Rail Master | Official Crimson Trace Lasergrips for free.

I did not need either, but especially wanted the laser/light combo.


----------

